# Whisper Creek Sweet Demise compound bow



## tannercollins10

My dad was on gun broker looking at bows when he bid on this bow. He only bidded $67.55 not thinking he was going to win. well he won. The person who sold realized that they were not going to get as much out of this bow as they wanted so they tryed to take down the auction. and when they did that they hit the wrong button and my dad won. This bow reatails at $550.





New Right Hand Whisper Creek Sweet Demise Compound Bow - 2008 Closeout - Brand New - Never Shot. Draw Weight: 50-70#. Draw Length: 27"-30 1/2" (1/2" increments). Brace Height: 7". Axle to Axle: 31". Weight: 4.1 lbs. IBO Speed: 310 FPS. Retailed New for $549.99.


----------



## muzzyman1212

that is one wicked looking bow


----------



## hunter14

Thats a funny story!! Congrats to your dad on getting it!! looks good


----------



## kegan

Wow, I'm a trad guy and even I think that's a terrific bow for a terrific deal!


----------



## Richard Hopkins

muzzyman1212 said:


> that is one wicked looking bow


You got that right.


----------



## Ignition kid

looks sweet, probably shoots good too, awesome deal, most likely a deal of a lifetime on a bow.


----------



## tannercollins10

Ignition kid said:


> looks sweet, probably shoots good too, awesome deal, most likely a deal of a lifetime on a bow.


bow is coming in tommorow :thumbs_up


----------



## ACE13

He wanna sell it?


----------



## tannercollins10

ACE13 said:


> He wanna sell it?


 he bought it too shoot it but he would sell it for the right price.


----------

